# Ubuntu + MX 420 = 640x480 res (with the restricted drivers enabled!)



## Error 404 (Nov 7, 2008)

Well, my friend wanted his PCI FX 5200 back, so I had to put the MX 420 back into my Dell.
It booted into 640x480, so I installed the restricted drivers.
It installed fine, but no luck, its still stuck at 640x480.
Does anyone know a way to force ubuntu to recognize that I have a 1440x900 display plugged in?


----------



## DIBL (Nov 7, 2008)

No guarantees for that old card, but I would get out of X (i.e. Ctrl-Alt-F1 to a tty console and log in there), shut down the X server with 
	
	



```
sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
```
 and then use the Nvidia X configuration utility to write a new xorg.conf file


```
sudo nvidia-xconfig
```

Then try a startx and see what you get.  If you get a decent screen but the wrong resolution, you can run 
	
	



```
gksudo nvidia-settings
```
 and change the resolution.  Sometimes running "detect displays" helps too -- then click the "Save to X Configuration File" button and save it.


----------



## Error 404 (Nov 8, 2008)

I've created the second file, but "gksudo nvidia-settings" does not allow me to edit it. I've tried it in the terminal with X-window operating, and then in the Ctrl+Alt+F1 terminal. I got this response:

```
(gksodu:7520): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
```
Would I be able to edit the file with the text editor?

UPDATE:

Never mind, I accidentally stumbled on the solution!
Using the "sudo shutdown" command, I shut down the computer from terminal mode. It shut down to some sort of menu, and one of the options was "Fix xwindow" or something similar. I chose that, and it re-detected my hardware and monitor.
Its working fine!


----------



## DIBL (Nov 8, 2008)

Cool.  It's using the "nv" driver, which is fine for that card. Just don't waste your time trying to run 3D stuff like Compiz, and it will do just fine.


----------

